# Paying for a dental bridge



## pingin (11 Jan 2012)

I have gaps on both sides where I've lost teeth. It makes me very self-conscious and I can't smile. My dentist has recommended two bridges at a total cost of €5000. He's mentioned it to me again this morning (maybe he needs the cash!) but I'm beginning to think that now might be a good time to get it done.

Age 52 and single. Financial position is reasonably secure as I started doing regular monthly budgets last year. About €28,000 savings in the bank that will hopefully go towards a mortgage. €2,000 loan with the Credit Union for three years (I'm paying back €95 per month).

My original plan was to repay the loan from my savings. However, my latest idea is that I would keep the loan and pay for the dental work from my savings (I would only get one bridge done this year, at a cost of €2,400, not counting tax rebate and a discount from the dentist). Problem is, with my newfound budgetary skills I'm inclined to dip into my savings when expenses like these come up. Saving up for it would take years and years, so that's not a practical solution.

Perhaps I've answered my own question. What do you think?


----------



## clonboy (11 Jan 2012)

get a denture, maybe 500 euro, job done


----------



## wbbs (11 Jan 2012)

If I was prepared to pay that sort of money I would be going for  implants, any reason why you cant have them.

Friend of mine just replaced 2 bridges for each side like your case for implants, cost a lot but looks great.


----------



## pj111 (11 Jan 2012)

If you are willing to wait a year to serve waiting period with VHI Dental, they could pay a max of 1500 per year on dental work. Sounds like the dentist could do with the cash if he mentioned again!
Cost of cover circa €300ish

_Patrick_


----------



## pingin (11 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone.

Clonboy, I tried a denture before but could never get used to it. I was very self-conscious about it and couldn't eat properly. Worst of all, I couldn't speak, and sounded like Marlon Brando in The Godfather!

wbbs, I'd love to go for implants but they're horrendously expensive—at least they were the last time I checked.

pj111, I'll check out the VHI option.

Thanks again.


----------



## browtal (2 Feb 2012)

I had two bridges fitted about 10 years ago and am so pleased with the result. 
The dentist was able to give me the exact  look and shape I wanted from photos.
Good luck with your decision


----------



## becky (2 Feb 2012)

I lost a tooth when I was 17 and had a plate which I hated.  I got a sticky crown and never looked back.  I did have the option of an implant but the cost was heading for €10K as a hospital stay would have been required.  Not all dentists are trained to do implants.  

I had some savings and took out a loan for the rest which I paid off in a year, I was lucky as I got the relief at the higher rate at the time.

With the tax rebate I got more work done as I felt like I was like a room with only 2 walls painted.

Like anyone I know who has had expensive /non essential dental work done, the only regret I have is I didn't do it sooner.


----------



## Slim (3 Feb 2012)

pingin said:


> I have gaps on both sides where I've lost teeth. It makes me very self-conscious and I can't smile. My dentist has recommended two bridges at a total cost of €5000. .... What do you think?


 
My brother in law recently went to Turkey and had a mouthful of teeth done, including a number of implants, crowns etc. Total cost about €5,000. Very good dentist, clean and professional, very good english. Same work here would have cost about €15,000. It does involve two trips over and accommodation of course. Second trip can be any time at your convenience. I have just had two crowns done in NI for £600stg.


----------

